# Jacobsen Greens King 522a Restoration



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

This is thread is going to show my progress towards restoring my Jacobsen Greens King 522a which I purchased from Week's Auction back in February. Overall the mower was in decent shape. The engine started on the first pull but it was having some issues during idle. Once I engaged the drive and the reel it sounded better so the carb may need a good cleaning but for now I just ordered a new spark plug to see if that fixes the issue.

*Issues:*
Bedknife is meh.
Plastics are faded and cracked.
Missing parking lever and cable.
Missing safety lever for the handle.
Muffler is pretty rusted.
Fuel tank had a crack at one point and JB Welded.
Engine at idle is not ideal. 

*Good to go:*
Bearings are smooth with no squeaks.
Reel has a decent edge.
Groomer blades are nice and straight but are just a bit rusted.
Engine runs fine when drive and reel are engaged.
Haven't looked at the belts but everything seems to be fine.




























Being only the first day of ownership, I didn't have all of my necessary parts to get things really going. However, I'm like a kid when it comes to power equipment so I started to disassemble the mower anyway.

The muffler was first to go. I've ordered a new one along with a new gasket. Should get here sometime this week.



















Next up was the handle assembly. It was in need of a make over.




























I've had luck with Plastidip over the years on other projects. So I decided to give it a shot here. I used it on all the plastic pieces and the steel handlebar parts. I was able to save a few of the decals but I will need to order a new Jacobsen decal for the handlebar cover. I also replaced all the nuts, bolts and washers. Overall I'm pretty pleased with the results. It's never going to look brand new again but it looks much better.



















Next week I'll be installing the bedknife which I ordered from R&R, as well as, a new muffler, spark plug, and filter. The gas tank will probably be next but everything should be ready for use next weekend.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

So I decided to just replace the carb and air intake since they were pretty cheap and the old ones were pretty dirty. The part are starting to role in with the majority of them coming in tomorrow. If all goes well I could be using my mower for the first time this weekend!


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

The remaining parts arrived late last week and I was able to install them over the weekend. Motor is running great but I had to adjust the clutch a little. After the first mow I need to adjust it a little more. Additionally, the bedknife install didn't go as planned since R&R sent me the wrong screws and bit. Luckily I had a bit that fit the old screws just fine and the screws themselves weren't in that bad of shape. So I just reused them. Everything else is running great but the reel still needs a good sharpening. Finding someone who can sharpen a reel is becoming a challenge here in San Antonio.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Where have you looked or asked about getting it sharpened so far?

BTW, I'm loving all the pics and can't wait to hear how you like it once it's tuned up


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking good! Really loving all of the pics like Andy said!


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Nice work! It'll be worth it for sure! Keep at it and I can't wait to see a lawn pic with the cut once you get it all fine tuned.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Yeah, that was a pretty nasty carb! Why not hit up some of the golf courses in the area, and talk to the supers? They're usually pretty helpful, and can respect a homeowner who wants a good cut with their Jake. An Andrew Jackson helps too


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

If you cant find a place in San Antonio do the reel and knife work, try Austin Outdoor Power in Austin. They did the work on my old Tru Cut. I think it was like $150 or so.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn I took your advice and contacted one of my local golf courses. They told me to bring it in and they would give it a good sharpening. The issue now is removing the reel. Jacobsen's repair manual was detailed enough to follow but I ran into a seized nut on the roller which is preventing me from removing a bracket. Hopefully an impact wrench will solve the problem but I had to order a socket that would fit. If everything goes well I'll have some pictures and my own how-to which I'll post for reference.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Glad to hear you were able to find somewhere local to get it sharpened :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Did you ask if they wanted just the reel? The place I took mine wanted it mounted. They place the entire thing or the floating head into the machine. They connect to it like ************ and square it to the grinder.

I was paying so much attention to seeing them do it that I forgot to take a video.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@g-man They didn't say. I'll have to give them a call and see.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Do you mind letting me know which local golf course you are taking it too?


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@Ral1121 Silverhorn Golf Club


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> @g-man They didn't say. I'll have to give them a call and see.


More than likely, they just want the head, and can grind it while it's mounted to the head. I'm not a course manager, but I can imagine that since they do this often on their equipment, they wouldn't go through the process of removing every reel from every head on their machines. That's my thinking.

Glad it worked out for you! Reassemble what you've taken apart, and take the head only to them. If they need it apart, they'll be able to show you what to do, or if you have a stuck part, they'll more than likely easily be able to remove it.

Be sure to ask if they do a spin grind or relief grind.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> I took your advice and contacted one of my local golf courses. They told me to bring it in and they would give it a good sharpening. The issue now is removing the reel. Jacobsen's repair manual was detailed enough to follow but I ran into a seized nut on the roller which is preventing me from removing a bracket. Hopefully an impact wrench will solve the problem but I had to order a socket that would fit. If everything goes well I'll have some pictures and my own how-to which I'll post for reference.


If you need any other sockets/tools in the future, I could probably help you out. Especially if its more of a 1 time use thing. I have a pretty good collection of mechanics tools, including sockets up to around 2", and I'm not too far from you.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Yeah, that was a pretty nasty carb! Why not hit up some of the golf courses in the area, and talk to the supers? They're usually pretty helpful, and can respect a homeowner who wants a good cut with their Jake. An Andrew Jackson helps too


This!

My super is trying to sell me a Jake infact... wants what I think is a bit much but the know all the places to get reels fixed or can help do it!


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Just picked the Jake up from the golf course. Pleased doesn't come close to describing how I'm feeling. Not only did they do a fantastic job on the reel and bedknife, they also sold me a set of wheels for $20 and replaced the bedknife screws for free. I can not wait until I get to mow again.


----------



## beneb (Jul 9, 2018)

Killbuzz said:


> Just picked the Jake up from the golf course. Pleased doesn't come close to describing how I'm feeling. Not only did they do a fantastic job on the reel and bedknife, they also sold me a set of wheels for $20 and replaced the bedknife screws for free. I can not wait until I get to mow again.


How are you liking the mower so far? Do you mind if I ask what it cost you? I have a guy not far from me asking $375 and says he has 3 to choose from.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

No real issues so far. Easy to work on. That's not a bad price but make sure the reel is in good condition.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks for posting, very helpful. I picked up two 522A today for $50 each. Looking forward to growing a putting green in the backyard.


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

@Killbuzz nice pickup on the mower. The groomer setup you got with it is big bucks.

@Kallgren startup your own post. Be nice to see.


----------



## Jaxnoah (Jul 6, 2019)

how do you like 522a? I just picked one up yesterday. How low do you cut your grass?


----------



## Jack2012 (Jan 31, 2021)

Killbuzz said:


> This is thread is going to show my progress towards restoring my Jacobsen Greens King 522a which I purchased from Week's Auction back in February. Overall the mower was in decent shape. The engine started on the first pull but it was having some issues during idle. Once I engaged the drive and the reel it sounded better so the carb may need a good cleaning but for now I just ordered a new spark plug to see if that fixes the issue.
> 
> *Issues:*
> Bedknife is meh.
> ...


How do you find using the groomer/verticutter? Is it effective?


----------



## DustinG2020 (Jan 8, 2021)

I've recently got 2 518A. I'm looking for all 3 belts. Is R&R the only place to find belts?


----------



## D Powell (8 mo ago)

Interesting to read about your project: I have a couple of questions you might be able to answer. I'm in the UK and bought a 522 on eBay hoping to restore it. I fixed all the engine issues. It runs fine and cuts well enough for the moment. I posted elsewhere on the form in search of advice on why I can't pull back on the mower when finishing in a corner. Apparently, the only way to pull backwards is to disengage the drive clutch . . . why it doesn't have a sprag clutch to allow this is beyond me! Still, my new question relates to the reel clutch - I have stripped down both clutches and will install new set screws, ball bearings and springs (having tapped out the threads after someone tried to us a metric screw). But, from my limited understanding of these things, it seems to me that the reel drive toothed pulleys ought to freewheel on their shaft and then be brought in and out of action by the dog clutch. But the pulley is jammed to the shaft, which doesn't\t seem right to me. before I try and remove it, can you advise that the pulley (A on the photo))should freewheel on its shaft?


----------

